# No friends for my 20th Birthday



## ClandestineUK (Aug 18, 2014)

Well my 20th Birthday just went right by me.. and I had no friends to spend it with. I am grateful I have the family I do - but I want to do something to celebrate it even though it is a day late!! Help


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Use this as motivation to have a friend or two to go out with for #21 .

You're grateful you have family - so use _this year_ as an opportunity to spend extra time with them. Can't you go out and celebrate with them?


----------



## ComfortWhereWeOverlap (Sep 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, happy birthday! I've spent the majority of my 32 years without having friends on my birthday. It was only my family that spent my birthday with...heck and I've never had a birthday party.


----------



## RelativelyMe (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Its ok. I hate my birthday. I've had people ask me to hang out in the past and I always refused. This past year was my 21st but really was ****ty because of events that happened to say the least. My mom threw me a surprise party a week after my birthday past and I was completely shooken up by it that I couldn't wait for everyone to leave. If it were up to my family they would want me to be exactly like the rest of them, but I just like being myself!

Its ok to feel down because we always think birthdays are days where people celebrate it with loads of people but even people I know who actually have multiple of friends don't do much other than go home to their family for the weekend because of either school or work!


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't have friends for my 21st or 22nd birthday. It's become just another day for me.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

GrainneR said:


> I didn't have friends for my 21st or 22nd birthday. It's become just another day for me.


yup this ! I'm about to turn 23 in 9 days and I'm not doing anything with anyone..

not trying to be a downer , just show that your not alone.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't even realize its coming anymore. My mother says 'its your birthday today' and I'm like 'really?'


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Don't worry you aren't the only one that goes through it. Its lonely but just have to push through it. Just try not to place too much emphasis on arbitrary days on a calender and it becomes easier.


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Belated! 
... very belated 
Did you end up doing anything?

I'm the same though.
It's my 22nd next week, and no one to celebrate with.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Happy Belated Birthday!!! Well at least you made it man. A lot of people died before their day. I can empathize with you. I started a ritual of take trips outside of my state and attending a museum or concert for my birthday. Well I did the concert thing just once, actually. If I haven't anyone 2 celebrate it with, I will splurge on myself. *


----------

